# المسلمون العرب وشجرة الميلاد...يا للعار!



## ابن سينا (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
http://dubaisession.com/11012
بالامس كنا نفخر بعزم الامور...واليوم نلهث خلف كل خبل مخمور.
بالامس كنا نسمو بتقوى القلوب...واليوم نسير خلف ضب الجحور.
بالامس كنا نفتح القلاع والاسوار...واليوم نتباهى بغلاء الشجور.
فقبحًا لقوم خلع ثوب العز والإباء...ولبس بخنوع رداء الذل والفجور


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

